# New Bussiness Equipment



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all, I need some advice, im hoping to start up a new valeting/car wash business in the next couple of months. It will be situated in a supermarket car park, im currently in talks with the supermarket about this. Anyway if this is to go ahead i will need to buy all of the equipment and thats where i need your help. I have been doing alot of research on different types of machines but i cant seem to find a conclusive answer on which one is the best. Il post a list of all the equipment i plan to get and if anyone can give me some advise or recommendations i would greatly appreciate it. On a further note, here in Ireland times are hard so id prefer not to spend a fortune but at the same time i dont want to have to replace anything for a good while either.

Van, i was thinking of a Ford Transit, as i will be transporting a 1000l tank in the back, the commercial water rates here in Ireland are silly and for the foreseeable future domestic water will remain free.

IBC Water tank, factories are practically giving them away, covered in metal and on attached to a metal pallet to secure to the floor of the van.

Pressure washer, I dont want to seem fussy but i think that this machine should look professional as in not made out of plastic. I would think if i went to get my car washed and saw something that looks as if it were bought in my local DIY shop i would think twice about giving that person my business. Even the commercial Karchers look the same as the Domestic ones. I was thinking of something like a Kransle K10, it just looks great and professional, but that machine apparently would not be able to stand constant use and it is a domestic model. Basically what im looking for is as i said looks professional wont break if i have a busy day and wont break the bank

Vacuum, I have read alot of different forums about these but im still not sure about a few things. First thing is suction, how much do i need to get the worst stains out of seats? Second is the detergent spray thing i presume that is needed or would i be better off spraying the detergent on with a manual sprayer and buying a simple wetvac with "some kind of attachments??". Iv read about these dual motor vacuums and all but im still a bit lost, again any recommendations or advice would be great.

Buffing Machine, i know these are not very expensive and presume they are much the same.

Generator, I dont think that my pressure washer and vacuum will ever be run at the same time. I have read that with a pressure washer a generator with simply enough KW wont actually start the washer, something to do with back pressure? I need this to be quiet, even though it will be in the back of the van exhausted through the floor. I have heard Honda are the best.

Gazebo, these are easy enough to find, id be looking for something with a strong frame.. Would you think that a 6x3 meter would be big enough to have 2 cars under and have room to work?

Well thats the list, if anyone sees anything that i may have missed please say, and again thanks for reading and any reply's would be great


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Read the forum fella there are more than enough threads to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

haz619 said:


> Hello all, I need some advice, im hoping to start up a new valeting/car wash business in the next couple of months. It will be situated in a supermarket car park, im currently in talks with the supermarket about this. Anyway if this is to go ahead i will need to buy all of the equipment and thats where i need your help. I have been doing alot of research on different types of machines but i cant seem to find a conclusive answer on which one is the best. Il post a list of all the equipment i plan to get and if anyone can give me some advise or recommendations i would greatly appreciate it. On a further note, here in Ireland times are hard so id prefer not to spend a fortune but at the same time i dont want to have to replace anything for a good while either.
> 
> Van, i was thinking of a Ford Transit, as i will be transporting a 1000l tank in the back, the commercial water rates here in Ireland are silly and for the foreseeable future domestic water will remain free.
> 
> ...


Is this post a joke?


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't think you'l be doing much buffing in a super market car park, hows longs it take to do the weekly shop?


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jason123 said:


> Is this post a joke?


Why would this post be a joke? Oo



durmz said:


> Don't think you'l be doing much buffing in a super market car park, hows longs it take to do the weekly shop?


There are quite a few car valet places within 50odd miles that are constantly busy, many of them are based in supermarket car parks, i dont expect to be doing inside cleans all day, but two or three yea


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

haz619 said:


> Why would this post be a joke? Oo
> 
> There are quite a few car valet places within 50odd miles that are constantly busy, many of them are based in supermarket car parks, i dont expect to be doing inside cleans all day, but two or three yea


What he's saying is, you won't have enough time to do any proper machine polishing in the time it takes an average person/family to do a weekly shop.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jord said:


> What he's saying is, you won't have enough time to do any proper machine polishing in the time it takes an average person/family to do a weekly shop.


Maybe not while they are doing thier shopping no, but its not just one supermarket in the area, also there are quite a few housing estates within 5mins walking distance with no competition nearby.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

so have you done valeting work previous?
Or not if so id take a course or some training before you do owt


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and be carfull with a 1000ltr or a ton in water in one area you will get ****ed if vosa or cops pull you over and its situated wrong most ill carry is 1300kg and that as to be spaced out over 3 pallets worth or i wont take it


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I,d love to know how you are in talks with the supermarket when you dont seem to know much about valeting at all.
Really hate that snobby attitude of "they wouldnt get my business if theyve got a machine from a diy store." 
Ive used a nilfisk c140 for about 5 years now, and it sprays the same sort of water as a £3/4k budget buster. And guess what,I,m always busy.:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Use the search bar, if you can't decide which products you are going to use then good luck.

So you need a van? £3000 - lower if it looks unprofessional
pressure washer - £500 for something good
Generator - another £500+
Vacuum - get an industrial numatic 
As for Gazeebo - supermarkets won't let you put up a collapsible one. (How will you secure it? 

I'm not going to write much more but it will cost you £6000 minimum.

Plus you also have to pay the supermarket REGARDLESS of the weather and custom you get


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

20vKarlos said:


> Use the search bar, if you can't decide which products you are going to use then good luck.
> 
> So you need a van? £3000 - lower if it looks unprofessional
> pressure washer - £500 for something good
> ...


Plus insurance,method statements,risk assessments.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

dcj said:


> I,d love to know how you are in talks with the supermarket when you dont seem to know much about valeting at all.
> Really hate that snobby attitude of "they wouldn't get my business if they've got a machine from a diy store."
> Ive used a nilfisk c140 for about 5 years now, and it sprays the same sort of water as a £3/4k budget buster. And guess what,I,m always busy.:thumb:


I do have valeting experience, i used to work for a Toyota dealer in the valeting dep, the equipment they use in there is the proper expensive stuff. Just cause im asking about what type of equipment to get dosnt mean i dont know what im talking about m8. And i didnt mean to be snobby if thats how you saw it, i just think the kransel k10 looks more... professional than something covered in plastic.

Chrisc, thanks for that info i will def look into what the manufactures specs are of the van i get

20vKarlos, thats what i was looking to spend about 6k. The gazebo will be bolted to the ground and taken down at the end of every day, there is no risk in it blowing away, they are fine with that. I am also aware of the insurance ect required


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

And buy autosmart none of this super best thing since sliced bread what comes out every week on here buy bulk


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

So your telling me, that every morning you're going to drive your van - with all the equipment to a supermarket, then out a Gazeebo up on your own, bolt it down no matter what the weather and then start trading from a van? 

Seems quite unorganised to me, Plus the not forgetting the fact that you will have to still comply with regs on weight. So you may even have to buy a bigger van, costing you more.

If you have 6k now and it's just sitting there, then it's time to read more about what's entailed in running your own business. You'll spend a lot more than I've mentioned


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

20vKarlos said:


> So your telling me, that every morning you're going to drive your van - with all the equipment to a supermarket, then out a Gazeebo up on your own, bolt it down no matter what the weather and then start trading from a van?
> 
> Seems quite unorganised to me, Plus the not forgetting the fact that you will have to still comply with regs on weight. So you may even have to buy a bigger van, costing you more.
> 
> If you have 6k now and it's just sitting there, then it's time to read more about what's entailed in running your own business. You'll spend a lot more than I've mentioned


Thats pretty much the gist of it yea, the gazebo can be put up in minutes. quick release bolts that are drilled into the ground, the van will be closed up with all the gear under the gazebo, a power and a water line exiting from a slot in the back door. This is how it is done in many places in my area. I am quite confident that it will work. Ofc i will do my homework on vans before i decide on one. I have experience in business so im not to concerned about that end of it. Im really only stuck on deciding which equipment to buy. If it ends up being more than 6 then so be it.


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Mate

First of all good luck with your business, really, 100%, good luck.

But if your main concern is equipment, well, mate, it should be a business you need to worry about.

Did you get any advice from person not emotionally engaged in your new enterprise as you obviously are?

Did you calculate what profit margin you have to make to break even?

Do you have any experience running your own business, and if not is there anybody to advise you on it?

List is endless.

BTW, there is loads of info in here on the things you need, use search button, but if you are posting what you just did, this is the worst place.

Firstly because there are people here who know firsthand how difficult this business is.

Secondly, because most of people here present with OCD with regards to cars and car-care and the type of valeter you are planning to be, is their (our) worst nightmare.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the nice post m8


----------



## Whitley (Nov 27, 2012)

People will always have there own opinions but if its something that you really really want to do and can't see yourself doing anything else then do it!! Don't worry about ppl going on about business plans etc buy cheap but good equipment phone Autosmart and open a basic bank account and use your head and get stuck in! Figure the rest of business out as you go along,if you think there's business there waiting for ya you'll be fine as long as you work hard and don't stop trying,good luck!!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seems a bit deep end to me mate.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

It takes me 5 hrs to clean just the outside of the car. Ive always wondered how anyone does it faster?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

kybert said:


> It takes me 5 hrs to clean just the outside of the car. Ive always wondered how anyone does it faster?


It took me 9 hours once to clean the inside of my car once, I locked myself in felt like there was no air :doublesho


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

NINE days on a brand new motor and got the bugger handed straight back because the gunsight badge wasnt at the right angle.
So got told if you cant get that bit right what else havent you done go and do it ALL again?
Twelve days in total on one car 10 hour days on a new motor thats pretty anal lol.
But top end dealers in the old days demanded perfection and you were saleried so they didnt mind.


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

All the best of luck to you. Advice il give, you can have all the top notch gear, products, professional looking car, washer, "buffing machine" etc, but all that counts for nothing unless your work is of a high and consistent standard. But if you've plenty of experience and knowledge and passion, go for it.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Best of luck to you!

But please research the area well. There is one thing being a Valeter at a garage compared to running your own business; paying out expenses and making a profit. Plus going home some nights not having made any money, it will be very demoralising especially when you have to get up the next day with a smile on your face again!

Research every minor detail before you spend out too much money!


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

This may be stuff you've thought about before, but your questions leads me to think there is a bit of thinking to be done on the following. All businesses have to weigh up the market they are hoping to succeed in. Before recommending equipment, you need to decide where in the sector you are positioning yourself and let us know, as there is no point telling you to get Autosmart products that will satisfy a 20 min £10 wash n wax , if in your mind you want to be applying Glasur to a Bentley on a full day valet. Positioning yourself in the market tends to break down to three things. Time, Price and Quality. For instance, you may think that customers in a supermarket are in there for max 1 hour, so you may ops for a quick wash n wax, at the going rate, and you have to economise on quality of products used as you need to have a fast turnover and low overheads. You may think that someone in the local district is willing to leave their supercar with you for a day, this would allow you to add value to the job, and charge more, but you will have problems completing any meaningful detail due to time, and premises constraints, if indeed the customer you need to attract has enough faith in you to leave their car in the first place. You may dream of using esoteric waxes on all manner of exotica, but unless the supermarket you are in discussion with is Fortnum and Masons, the potential luxury car owning customer is likely not to take you as seriously as a standalone unit with a proper roof. If it is Fortnums, then setting up your gazebo on Regent Street may be a problem too. So you are to an extent hampered as to what you can achieve. Supermarkets are as i said before a numbers game where all you can realisticly expect is a quick wash n hoover the carpets. It is unlikely that you will get many customers wanting a full interior shampoo so tailoring your equipment needs to the value end of the market may be for the best.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

I might over overlooked some of the already informative posts but it makes no harm to ask what drainage the supermarket has?

There is upto a £50,000 fine because of dumping chemical incorrectly.

LINK

:thumb:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

TBH,if I was working a car supermarket set up I wouldnt be thinking about full valet/interior/polishing types of jobs,youre probably better off with quick turnover types of jobs eg wash/wash and vac. While youre spending a few hours carrying out the first type Ive mentioned how much are losing out on by turning down the second type. If you turn someone down who needs their car washing that day then the chances they will go elsewhere to get the job done and you could have lost a regular customer straight away.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

kybert said:


> It takes me 5 hrs to clean just the outside of the car. Ive always wondered how anyone does it faster?


Because most people just want a clean car and someone asking at a supermarket about a car wash while they shop isnt expecting a 5 hour job for £5/£10.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

You may want to check with the council regarding planning permission- I needed it for a marquee when I looked into a valeting venture many years ago at a well known fitness centre, despite it being private property.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replys.. 

I should have said it earlier but i do plan on quick turnaround jobs, nothing 2 serious. I wouldn't expect a BMW or a Merc to come to a gazebo in a car park anyway. What TJC said is what i would be aiming for, Wash, Wax, Vacuum ect. I will still want to get a carpet cleaner just for the option. As for the drainage i have looked into that and there is no problem. I do plan on doing a good job and am more than capable, i do plan on bringing someone else in on busy days so i wont have to turn away customers. But i wll be aiming for the "middle" of the market. Either way realistically most people not only cant afford expensive cars in Ireland anymore and even more people would not want to dish out tons of money on a full day valet job.

As for the chemicals i would be using, i was looking at chemical guys. Autosmart isn't easily available in Ireland. What do you think?


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

haz619 said:


> I wouldn't expect a BMW or a Merc to come to a gazebo in a car park anyway.


You'd be surprised. Particularly people with company cars don't give a toss so long as it looks clean.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you share more about the drainage? What sort of system do they have in place?


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Could there be problems letting dirty water in to the drains if they're only for rain water?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

haz619 said:


> Thanks for all the replys..
> 
> I should have said it earlier but i do plan on quick turnaround jobs, nothing 2 serious. I wouldn't expect a BMW or a Merc to come to a gazebo in a car park anyway. What TJC said is what i would be aiming for, Wash, Wax, Vacuum ect. I will still want to get a carpet cleaner just for the option. As for the drainage i have looked into that and there is no problem. I do plan on doing a good job and am more than capable, i do plan on bringing someone else in on busy days so i wont have to turn away customers. But i wll be aiming for the "middle" of the market. Either way realistically most people not only cant afford expensive cars in Ireland anymore and even more people would not want to dish out tons of money on a full day valet job.
> 
> As for the chemicals i would be using, i was looking at chemical guys. Autosmart isn't easily available in Ireland. What do you think?


For carpark cleaning you will around 6people and your self minimum. You should look into 25lt of auto smart about 150 micro fibres 20 synthetic drying towels and make sure your drain is a foul drain or there is big fines and that's just to start with dont think a van would be good enough for a supermarket car park.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Il look more into the drainage just to make sure, thanks.

Do you really think it will be that busy in the corner of a car park to hire that many people? If it is that busy a van with a 1000l tank wont be enough


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Don't be put off by people saying you're going in out of your depth.

So you might be! So what, learn as you go. Opportunities go to the people who are prepared to reach out and grab them - not those that are qualified but can't be bothered or are too scared to stick their necks out.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeh man thanks, have to start somewhere


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

haz619 said:


> Thanks for all the replys..
> 
> I should have said it earlier but i do plan on quick turnaround jobs, nothing 2 serious. I wouldn't expect a BMW or a Merc to come to a gazebo in a car park anyway. What TJC said is what i would be aiming for, Wash, Wax, Vacuum ect. I will still want to get a carpet cleaner just for the option. As for the drainage i have looked into that and there is no problem. I do plan on doing a good job and am more than capable, i do plan on bringing someone else in on busy days so i wont have to turn away customers. But i wll be aiming for the "middle" of the market. Either way realistically most people not only cant afford expensive cars in Ireland anymore and even more people would not want to dish out tons of money on a full day valet job.
> 
> As for the chemicals i would be using, i was looking at chemical guys. Autosmart isn't easily available in Ireland. What do you think?


Where are you? We have 3 franchisees covering the north of Ireland and another 4 in the south so should be able to cover most parts.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Co. Waterford


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

What would people think about the Kranzel k7/120 for a small business, the motor runs at 1400rpm so its the same as most commercial washers. I know alot of people love this machine but nowhere can i find the recommended daily usage. Can this machine run for hours a day if need be? And is 7 liters an hour more than enough?

The Kranzle dealer in Ireland is saying that this is strictly for personal use and il end up breaking it if i use it for a small valeting business. I have a feeling that he may be trying to move me onto a more expensive machine? Any thoughts?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

haz619 said:


> What would people think about the Kranzel k7/120 for a small business, the motor runs at 1400rpm so its the same as most commercial washers. I know alot of people love this machine but nowhere can i find the recommended daily usage. Can this machine run for hours a day if need be? And is 7 liters an hour more than enough?
> 
> The Kranzle dealer in Ireland is saying that this is strictly for personal use and il end up breaking it if i use it for a small valeting business. I have a feeling that he may be trying to move me onto a more expensive machine? Any thoughts?


Its around 3 to 4 hours aday iirc :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

haz619 said:


> What would people think about the Kranzel k7/120 for a small business, the motor runs at 1400rpm so its the same as most commercial washers. I know alot of people love this machine but nowhere can i find the recommended daily usage. Can this machine run for hours a day if need be? And is 7 liters an hour more than enough?
> 
> The Kranzle dealer in Ireland is saying that this is strictly for personal use and il end up breaking it if i use it for a small valeting business. I have a feeling that he may be trying to move me onto a more expensive machine? Any thoughts?


7 Litres is used in vans that use water tanks as it doesnt use asmuch per wash the K10 uses 10 litres a minute so if its being used in a unit I would go for the K10

The K7/120DK
Operating pressure 120 bar/1800 psi fully adjustable
3600 epsi equivalent pressure with the DirtKiller lance
20 degree spray angle (nozzle size 03)
Water flow 7 Ltrs/Min. @ 1400 rpm
Max inlet water temp 60oc
Max suction height 2 m
High pressure hose 10 m steel braided, rubber coated
Chemical/detergent system - Optional
Supply 230-240v 7.5 amps 1ph 50 Hz
Connection load 1.6 kw
Motor output 1 kw 
Weight 18.5 kg
Dimensions 440 x 200 x 330 mm

The K10/120 DK
Operating pressure 120 bar/1800 psi fully adjustable
(3600 epsi equivalent pressure with the optional DirtKiller)
20 degree spray angle (nozzle size 045)
Water flow 10 Ltrs/Min. @ 2800 rpm
Max inlet water temp 60oc
Max suction height 1m - but not recommended
High pressure hose 10 m steel braided, rubber coated
Chemical/detergent system - Optional
Supply 230-240v 11 amps 1ph 50 Hz
Connection load 2.5 kw
Motor output 1.8 kw 
Weight 18.5 kg
Dimensions 440 x 200 x 330 mm


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

haz619 said:


> What would people think about the Kranzel k7/120 for a small business, the motor runs at 1400rpm so its the same as most commercial washers. I know alot of people love this machine but nowhere can i find the recommended daily usage. Can this machine run for hours a day if need be? And is 7 liters an hour more than enough?
> 
> The Kranzle dealer in Ireland is saying that this is strictly for personal use and il end up breaking it if i use it for a small valeting business. I have a feeling that he may be trying to move me onto a more expensive machine? Any thoughts?


A well designed high quality machine with a brass pump head ,ceramic coated pistons and stainless steel valves.Suitable for home use and medium commercial/industrial usage,about 3-4 hours a day.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

kempe said:


> 7 Litres is used in vans that use water tanks as it doesnt use asmuch per wash the K10 uses 10 litres a minute so if its being used in a unit I would go for the K10
> 
> The K7/120DK
> Operating pressure 120 bar/1800 psi fully adjustable
> ...


With the K10 running at 2800rpm would that shorten the life expectancy? Also while prewashing and rinsing a car would you think that the extra 3 liters a minute would really make a difference?

You say 3-4 hours work per day is fine, is that 3-4 hours of constant working time?


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Would anyone have some advise on what vacuums to get, idealaly i would like a wet vac with a shampoo sprayer and a normal vac all in one just to save space. But i was looking at a numatic george and i could imagine that constantly dismantling it to switch between wet and dry mode would get a bit annoying. Is there a good vac that can do both wet and dry without all that messing around?From reading these forums most people seem to have a standard henry and a separate carpet cleaner. Is a standard Henry strong enough to do even the dirtiest jobs or would you recommend something more powerful like a dual motor? What would be a good reliable wetvac that would get even the most dug in stains out of car seats and carpets?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

haz,this is an easy one

not sure how different prices are round your area but il take a guess and say your going to be charging £5-£10 per car and going on the fact you have all your boring stuff figured out,drainage,insurance etc

also there are few types of carpark wash setups,

mobile(walk around carpark with trolley)

from a van under a canopy(like your thinking)

drive through(big money,,hard to find spots,,,staff problems)


tidy white van,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£1000-£2000
water tank/fittings/pump?,,,,,,,,,£200
honda generator,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£200
jet washer,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£400
hoover,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£200
chemicals,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£100
leathers/microfibres/washmitts,,,,£100
buffing machine/compounds,,,,,,,,£100
large car shelter,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£300

total,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,£2600-£3600

plus adding things like air freshners,fancy wax's adds up but think about second hand gear as you find alot about

if your running a van setup in a carpark,,,,,does the customer park in your cleaning bay then you move it when finished?,,,going back to how your setting it up and what your charging depends on what type of cheap valet your going to provide

if your going to stick with having a bay instead of a drive through you can then start to offer more expensive valets £10-£20,,,wax/polish jobs can earn that extra few quid for 20min work

also having a bay/shelter is good for offering scratch/swirl removal,machine buffing etc,,,,you can machine buff an everyday car in no time with good results,all depends if you know how to graft,ha

not going to tell you what equipment to buy but ive had alot of use out of nilfisk gear with few problems

for your kind of setup nilfisk gear would look smart in all blue
2 jetwashers,,one for chemicals one for rinsing
2 hoovers,,one for shampoo one for dry
and just pick the best models you can afford in there range

or source some second hand heavy duty stuff



but all in all,,,this isnt hard to setup


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info, it would defiantly be a canopy kind of setup, the idea is that i would have 4 or so spaces in the car park that will be mine. I dont think there would be enough traffic for a drive through anyway tbh. But you are rite, about 5 to 10 quid for a wash that should take 10-15mins with a quick dry. You think that i should get two power washers? I was thinking of a kranzle k7/120 with quick release foam and water lances, or do you think that would look unprofessional?


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

haz619 said:


> Thanks for the info, it would defiantly be a canopy kind of setup, the idea is that i would have 4 or so spaces in the car park that will be mine. I dont think there would be enough traffic for a drive through anyway tbh. But you are rite, about 5 to 10 quid for a wash that should take 10-15mins with a quick dry. You think that i should get two power washers? I was thinking of a kranzle k7/120 with quick release foam and water lances, or do you think that would look unprofessional?


you need to have a good think about your setup and what type of valets your going to offer,,,will you be driving peoples cars about when youve finished with them?

if not then people shopping for over an hour could fill your spaces on busy days,,also your going to be opening doors and moving hoses around so fitting this in with your van and shelter needs good planning,,,,,,,and keeping all your keys in a safe place is top of the list

i mentioned having two jet washers because if your using any tool/machine on a daily basis,no matter how much the thing cost it will brake just when you need it most so i always like to have backup,,you can even turn your van into a genny with a fancy device

cant advise you on the jet washer,,,all i can say is buy what you can afford and dont be to worried about buying cheaper products,,,,they still work and your not running a drive through so usage will be alot lower than you think unless you sit there for 30mins spraying water each time when you only need 5min

the reason i mentioned nilfisk is because i know alot of there stuff works well,,,and buying all the same equipment in one colour looks tidy sat next to a van,,,,all depends how much money you want to put in


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

buy a honda petrol pressure washer

anything else will burn out soon enough if you are using it all day/every day.

small honda genny will run a henry hoover.

you will want quick release couplings for the lances, a good supplier for chemicals.

if you want to save money - buy 2nd hand. i bought a small honda generator (not for valeting though) for £85 on gumtree and its lasted me 2.5 years with an oil and filter change. its not clean or tidy but it runs all day and its about £400 cheaper than a new one


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have thought about a petrol washer, but wouldn't it be very loud? I was thinking the genny could be inside the van with the doors closed and an exhaust hole in the floor. I would definitely be a more reliable option. Im just concerned about the noise.


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

There is a small honda genny very quiet, was mentioned somewhere in the thread on this site here, will search for it when I have more time. 

For waste water best contact EPA (Environment Protection Agency) living in Ireland or there should be proper section of the county council, but EPA is your best chance.

If I were you I wouldn't worry about interior cleaning that much, Irish car owners do not give a flying (you know what) about interior, so I wouldn't worry about carpet cleaning machine, hoover is what you need. 

You can judge demand and buy your CC later.

Also most car owners wouldn't expect you to dry their car after the clean, and in most cases it wouldn't make sense (come on, it is Ireland we are talking about, rain is way of life here).

My advice, start simple and cheap, genny, pw and foamlance (mostly to impress your customers) is what you need, buy bulk, cheap chemicals, see how it goes and progress from there.

Do not forget to get business insurance.

Talk to your customers, try to judge the demand, but take their opinion with a pinch of salt.

If you think about buying DA or rotary, think again. In Ireland "polishing" means putting vax on car and is usually considered as extravagant.

Have a good look at similar businesses in the area, do they have customers, what cleaning method they use, try to improve on their method, but in a way that does not cost you money (washing technique),

Be prepared to quit if the business doesn't bring you money.

Remember the winter cuts your customer number by half (or more), plan ahead.

Find yourself evening, part time job, just in case.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

witcher said:


> Remember the winter cuts your customer number by half (or more), plan ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> > I,d say winter is the busiest time for a hand car wash set up judging by the drive in ones in my area. Cars are dirtier and get dirtier again a lot quicker.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

witcher said:


> There is a small honda genny very quiet, was mentioned somewhere in the thread on this site here, will search for it when I have more time.
> 
> For waste water best contact EPA (Environment Protection Agency) living in Ireland or there should be proper section of the county council, but EPA is your best chance.
> 
> ...


What part of Ireland are u from

Surprisingly the valeters in my county are always busy, constantly working on at least one car every time i have seen them. One problem i can see about concentrating purely on washing is my water supply. Without getting a commercial tap put in (will cost a f***ing fortune in this country) i will be limited to just the 1000odd liters of water in the van. That's gonna be what? about 25-30 washes. Running out of water cant be good for business.


----------



## BeesBacks (Feb 20, 2013)

haz619 said:


> What part of Ireland are u from
> 
> Surprisingly the valeters in my county are always busy, constantly working on at least one car every time i have seen them. One problem i can see about concentrating purely on washing is my water supply. Without getting a commercial tap put in (will cost a f***ing fortune in this country) i will be limited to just the 1000odd liters of water in the van. That's gonna be what? about 25-30 washes. Running out of water cant be good for business.


30 cars at £5 to £10 for washing+vac,,,,,,,,,,,if you can do that day in day out you will be a happy man


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

lol i suppose yea, that would be a decent day,


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I spent in the order of £6000+ in setting up my little mobile business (about 2.5 years ago now). The van cost around £4000 mind. The costs soon mount up and will need careful attention beforehand lest they spiral out of hand.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

dcj said:


> I,d say winter is the busiest time for a hand car wash set up judging by the drive in ones in my area. Cars are dirtier and get dirtier again a lot quicker.


This winter I have been busier than ever which is why I am almost becoming immune to the cold!


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

srod said:


> I spent in the order of £6000+ in setting up my little mobile business (about 2.5 years ago now). The van cost around £4000 mind. The costs soon mount up and will need careful attention beforehand lest they spiral out of hand.


Im just being curious, but do you have in ur van?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Everything I need! 

Don't really know how to answer the question. I mean, I can list all of my equipment if you wish?

Okay, here goes... Kranzle k7, Numatic George * 2, Karcher steamer, fogger, DA polisher, rotary polisher, 5 litre pump sprayer * 2, foam lance, 280 litre water tank, loads of chemicals in various sprayers (many attached to the inside of the van's barn doors), polishes, gels, mitts, sponges, polishing pads (hand and machine), 00's of mf towels/cloths, brushes (interior + exterior), Dremmel like multi-tool, torches, step-ladder, buckets + grit guards... the list seems endless! 

All arranged in suitable racking and shelving (screwed into the floor).

And all of this in a little old Ford Transit Connect SWB van!


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

lol thanks man, i was just after the equipment but i should have been less .. vague

What Genny do you have?

How do you find the steam cleaner? As opposed to the other equipment at getting the job done. Do you use it much?

Thanks in advance


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I no longer carry a genny as I rarely used it. More importantly my old gennie blew up! 

I just run extension cables and no one has ever objected.

The steamer is great. I use it to clean interiors when the soiling is light to moderate. A blast of cold steam onto the plastics etc. followed by a quick wipe and you are done. Hot steam (i.e. used up close) can kill germs resulting from spillages etc.

For heavily soiled carpets I spray with a strong detergent before running the steamer over with a brush attachment and then wet vacuuming etc. Gives great results. Great for mats and head-linings as well.


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

So you never actually use the detergent spray from the george?

What Kartcher do you have?


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I have 2 George's; one for dry vacuuming and one for shampooing etc. and so yes I do use the detergent sprayer. When I said 'wet vacuuming' above I actually meant shampooing and/or extracting etc. 

For the steamer I have the SC 1020.

I noticed my local Tescos had a steamer on special offer today for £40. Seemed very similar to the Karcher although I do not know if it has a trigger to control the steam flow etc?


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok so after reading all 7 pages have we all missed the point and the the name of this forum? When I last looked it was called "DETAILING WORLD" which simply means

*Auto detailing (British English: Car valeting)[1][2] , is the performance of an extremely thorough cleaning, polishing and waxing of an automobile, both inside and out, to produce a show-quality level of detail*

I don't mean to be rude but at what point in this thread has the above even been considered? If you wanna stick up a gazebo in a supermarket and get advice on how to do it then look for the forum called "TRY AND CLEAN A CAR IN A MEADIOCRE FASHION WORLD"

C'mon guys should we even entertain a thread like this and even consider what this guy is trying to do is even on the same level as some of the automotive detailing artists / enthusiasts that this forum is meant for.

It's just my opinion


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Patr1ck said:


> Ok so after reading all 7 pages have we all missed the point and the the name of this forum? When I last looked it was called "DETAILING WORLD" which simply means
> 
> *Auto detailing (British English: Car valeting)[1][2] , is the performance of an extremely thorough cleaning, polishing and waxing of an automobile, both inside and out, to produce a show-quality level of detail*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but where the f*ck do you even begin with that?

Maybe you should read the thread again, or maybe at least read it properly, because for the life of me I can't find where anyone considers what this guy is doing to be on the same level as 'detailing'.

The original OP was simply someone who decided to get up of his erse and do a bit of graft to try a make a living for himself. All he wanted was a bit of advice and guidance. Thankfully he got it before a jumped up pr_i_ck like you was all over him and putting him down.

As for his set up, there was a multi-page thread on here a few days ago which showed that majority of people actually believed there was a need for such a service.

Sorry, but **** like that above seriously boils my ****


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Newbies


----------



## haz619 (Feb 15, 2013)

Patr1ck said:


> Ok so after reading all 7 pages have we all missed the point and the the name of this forum? When I last looked it was called "DETAILING WORLD" which simply means
> 
> *Auto detailing (British English: Car valeting)[1][2] , is the performance of an extremely thorough cleaning, polishing and waxing of an automobile, both inside and out, to produce a show-quality level of detail*
> 
> ...


Firstly you are being rude, This forum might be called Detailing World, but if in your short time registered here, if you would have read any of the other posts you would know that this forum is used by a vast selection of people ranging from noobies who just want advise to professional detailers. I never claimed to be as good as anyone else, all i said was i am competent and have some experience, i never claimed to be an expert. Most of the people on this forum are great, always willing to give advise and more than happy to help.

I believe that you have the wrong attitude for these forums.
"It's just my opinion"



Craig73 said:


> I'm sorry, but where the f*ck do you even begin with that?
> 
> Maybe you should read the thread again, or maybe at least read it properly, because for the life of me I can't find where anyone considers what this guy is doing to be on the same level as 'detailing'.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that reply Craig!

The thread that i am using now is.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299013


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Craig73 said:


> I'm sorry, but where the f*ck do you even begin with that?
> 
> *Maybe you should read the thread again, or maybe at least read it properly, because for the life of me I can't find where anyone considers what this guy is doing to be on the same level as 'detailing*'.
> 
> ...


My point exactly !!!! Anyway I it wasn't meant to offend .... I apologise


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

haz619 said:


> Thanks for all the replys..
> I wouldn't expect a BMW or a Merc to come to a gazebo in a car park anyway.


I've seen Mercs, BMW's , Porsches, Ferarri's etc at my local 'euro' car wash and they use plastic Karcher pressure washers too just for the record. You can also get a wet vac etc done at an area to the side if you want but I would say 99% of customers just want the 5 minute wash jobbie. Until recently at another place just up the road a bit with similar clientele you pulled up and about 12 people the burst out of an old rusty shipping container with a couple of buckets and a pressure washer (until they built flats on the waste ground they were using). You weren't sure if you were going to get a car wash or hijacked lol.

Honestly at the bottom end of the market people only really care about the price. The establishment above charge from £3.50 for a full (5-10 minute) wash. There used to be a car wash (without gazebo) in my local supermarket car park. Fella actually did a half decent job for a 5er and there was always a queue in all but the worst weather. Idea was you got our car washed on the way out of the car park rather than leave it while shopping and he got a lot of passing trade not using the supermarket as he was right beside a main road.

RE auto smart have you had a look in their forum section. Sue might be able to hook you up with a source. Chemical Guys sounds way too expensive for a supermarket car park operation to me. I'm sure there is someone supplying trade products down there (autoglym maybe??)


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

If you want to be cleaning cars in a car park i wouldn't bother with a wet vac, machine polisher just get the basics where you can do a quick turn over. It takes me up to 2 hours to thoroughly shampoo and extract seats and carpet, by that time the customer will have finished their shopping so forget the wet vac. And also you will need at least a full day to correct a car with a machine. If you want to get into detailing in the future then start small, don spend too much, make your money back in the car park then start looking at professional equipment and branch out to 'detailing' and spending up to 2 days per car at customers houses. My advice is don't jump in at the deep end, be patient and let your business grow gradually and learn the ticks of the trade. Oh and you will get all sorts of cars through a gazebo from fiestas to 911's!


----------

